# Help with affection



## behappy1211 (Oct 4, 2017)

So I have been with my bf for over 2 years now. He has a very high sex drive, and I do not. I don't feel like sex is the #1 thing in a relationship. I love my bf and adore him. I feel like I am not good enough for him since I am not as affectionate as him. We have this fight at least once a month and it's really starting to get to me. Does anyone else have this issue? If so please HELP.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

If you aren't sexually compatible and are fighting about it rather than working through your problem, then it's time to call it quits. No point in pursuing a relationship where you aren't able to happily meet each others needs. It's OK to break up with him over this because it's a BIG issue and will only get worse with time.

I'm male, BTW.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Sexual compatibility is very important for a happy relationship. Its no one's fault, but if you are too far apart on this, there is not way you can be happy together. Please read some of the threads here from people in badly mismatched relationships. Its a *huge* problem - often for both. 

You probably can't really understand what it is like for him to be regularly turned down for sex. He probably can't really understand what it is like to be constantly pressured for sex. 

Unless you want to and are able to change, I don't see how you can be happy together. I'm not saying that you *should* change, just that if you don't things won't work out. He could stop pressuring you for sex, but he can't make himself stop wanting it.


----------

